# You could get "Sucked off"..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

warning Oooer missis!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> warning Oooer missis!  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ray.


That would be a bit of a blow wouldn't it?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

:signthanks: 

How much is an off-peak day return to Penrith?
=P~ :silent:


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

So that's what trainspotting is about :!:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

My wife would like that "The train taking the strain" :lol: :lol:


----------

